# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  قواعد أساسية في تربية الطفل

## معاذ ملحم

قواعد أساسية في تربية الطفل
سلوك الطفل سواء المقبول او المرفوض يتعزز بالمكافآت التي يتلقاها من والديه خلال العملية التربوية وفي بعض الاحيان وبصورة عارضة قد يلجأ الوالدان الى تقوية السلوك السيء للطفل دون ان يدركا النتائج السلوكية السلبية لهذه التقوية

يمكن تلخيص القواعد الاساسية لتربية الطفل  فيما يلي:

1- مكافأة السلوك الجيد مكافأة سريعة دون تأجيل  
المكافأة والاثابة منهج تربوي أساسي في تسييس الطفل والسيطرة على سلوكه وتطويره وهي ايضا اداة هامة في خلق الحماس ورفع المعنويات وتنمية الثقة بالذات حتى عند الكبار ايضا لأنها تعكس معنى القبول الاجتماعي الذي هو جزء من الصحة النفسية

والطفل الذي يثاب على سلوكه الجيد المقبول يتشجع على تكرار هذا السلوك مستقبلا

مثال
في فترة تدرب الطفل على تنظيم عملية الاخراج ( البول والبراز ) عندما يلتزم الطفل بالتبول في المكان المخصص على الام ان تبادر فورا بتعزيز ومكافأة هذا السلوك الجيد اما عاطفيا وكلاميا ( بالتقبيل والمدح والتشجيع ) او باعطائه قطعة حلوى .. نفس الشيء ينطبق على الطفل الذي يتبول في فراشه ليلا حيث يكافأ عن كل ليلة جافة  

انواع المكافآت 

1- المكافأة الاجتماعية:
هذا النوع على درجة كبيرة من الفعالية في تعزيز السلوك التكيفي المقبول والمرغوب عند الصغار والكبار معا .

ما المقصود بالمكافأة الاجتماعية؟  
الابتسامة - التقبيل - المعانقة - الربت - المديح - الاهتمام - ايماءات الوجه المعبرة عن الرضا والاستحسان

العناق والمديح والتقبيل تعبيرات عاطفية سهلة التنفيذ والاطفال عادة ميالون لهذا النوع من الاثابة

قد يبخل بعض الآباء بابداء الانتباه والمديح لسلوكيات جيدة اظهرها اولادهم اما لانشغالهم حيث لاوقت لديهم للانتباه الى سلوكيات اطفالهم او لاعتقادهم الخاطئ ان على اولادهم اظهار السلوك المهذب دون حاجة الى اثابته او مكافأته
مثال
الطفلة التي رغبت في مساعدة والدتها في بعض شئون المنزل كترتيب غرفة النوم مثلا ولم تجد أي اثابة من الام فانها تلقائيا لن تكون متحمسة لتكرار هذه المساعدة في المستقبل

وبما ان هدفنا هو جعل السلوك السليم يتكرر مستقبلا فمن المهم اثابة السلوك ذاته وليس الطفل 
مثال:
الطفلة التي رتبت غرفة النوم ونظفتها يمكن اثابة سلوكها من قبل الام بالقول التالي: ( تبدو الغرفة جميلة . وترتيبك لها وتنظيفها عمل رائع افتخر به ياابنتي الحبيبة ) .. هذا القول له وقع اكبر في نفسية البنت من ان نقول لها ( انت بنت شاطرة )

2- المكافأة المادية:
دلت الاحصاءات على ان الاثابة الاجتماعية تأتي في المرتبة الاولى في تعزيز السلوك المرغوب بينما تأتي المكافأة المادية في المرتبة الثانية , ولكن هناك اطفال يفضلون المكافأة المادية 

ما المقصود بالمكافأة المادية ؟
اعطاء قطعة حلوى - شراء لعبة - اعطاء نقود - اشراك الطفلة في اعداد الحلوى مع والدتها تعبيرا عن شكرها لها  - السماح للطفل بمشاهدة التلفاز حتى ساعة متأخرة - اللعب بالكرة مع الوالد -اصطحاب الطفل في رحلة ترفيهية خاصة .


ملاحظات هامة  

1- يجب تنفيذ المكافأة تنفيذا عاجلا بلا تردد ولا تأخير وذلك مباشرة بعد اظهار السلوك المرغوب فالتعجيل باعطاء المكافأة هو مطلب شائع في السلوك الانساني سواء للكبار او الصغار

2- على الاهل الامتناع عن اعطاء المكافأة لسلوك مشروط من قبل الطفل ( اي ان يشترط الطفل اعطائه المكافأة قبل تنفيذ السلوك المطلوب منه ) فالمكافأة يجب ان تأتي بعد تنفيذ السلوك المطلوب وليس قبله . 



2- عدم مكافأة السلوك السيء مكافأة عارضة او بصورة غير مباشرة 
السلوك غير المرغوب الذي يكافأ حتى ولو بصورة عارضة وبمحض الصدفة من شأنه ان يتعزز ويتكرر مستقبلا 

( مثال )
الام التي تساهلت مع ابنتها في ذهابها الى النوم في وقت محدد بحجة عدم رغبة البنت في النوم ثم رضخت الام لطلبها بعد ان بكت البنت متذرعة بعدم قدرتها على تحمل بكاء وصراخ ابنتها
تحليل
في هذا الموقف تعلمت البنت ان في مقدورها اللجوء الى البكاء مستقبلا لتلبية رغباتها واجبار امها على الرضوخ


(مثال آخر)
اغفال الوالدين للموعد المحدد لنوم الطفل وتركه مع التليفزيون هو مكافأة وتعزيز غير مباشر من جانب الوالدين لسلوك غير مستحب يؤدي الى صراع بين الطفل واهله اذا اجبروه بعد ذلك على النوم في وقت محدد

3- معاقبة السلوك السيء عقابا لاقسوة فيه ولاعنف 
أي عملية تربوية لا تأخذ بمبدأ الثواب والعقاب في ترشيد السلوك بصورة متوازنة وعقلانية تكون نتيجتها انحرافات في سلوك الطفل عندما يكبر 

العقوبة يجب ان تكون خفيفة لاقسوة فيها لأن الهدف منها هو عدم تعزيز وتكرار السلوك السيء مستقبلا وليس ايذاء الطفل والحاق الضرر بجسده وبنفسيته كما يفعل بعض الاباء في تربية اولادهم .

وعلى النقيض نجد امهات ( بفعل عواطفهن وبخاصة اذا كان الولد وحيدا في الاسرة ) لايعاقبن اولادهن على السلوكيات الخاطئة فيصبح الطفل عرضة للصراع النفسي او الانحراف عندما يكبر 

انواع العقوبة:

- التنبيه لعواقب السلوك السيء
- التوبيخ
- الحجز لمدة معينة
- العقوبة الجسدية 

وسيتم شرحها بالتفصيل

يجب الامتناع تماما عن العقوبات القاسية المؤذية كالتحقير والاهانة او الضرب الجسدي العنيف لأنها تخلق ردود افعال سلبية لدى الطفل تتمثل في الكيد والامعان في عداوة الاهل والتمسك بالسلوك السلبي الذي عوقب من اجله لمجرد تحدي الوالدين والدخول في صراع معهم بسبب قسوتهم عليه 

أخطاء شائعة يرتكبها الآباء 
1- عدم مكافأة الطفل على سلوك جيد :

( مثال )
أحمد طالب في الابتدائي استلم شهادته من المدرسة وكانت درجاته جيدة عاد من المدرسة ووجد والده يقرأ الصحف وقال له (انظر يا ابي لقد نجحت ولاشك انك ستفرح مني). وبدلا من ان يقطع الوالد قراءته ويكافئ الطفل بكلمات الاستحسان والتشجيع قال له (انا الآن مشغول اذهب الى امك واسألها هل انهت تحضير الاكل ثم بعد ذلك سأرى شهادتك).

2- معاقبة الطفل عقابا عارضا على سلوك جيد :

( مثال )
زينب رغبت في أن تفاجئ أمها بشيء يسعدها فقامت الى المطبخ وغسلت الصحون وذهبت الى امها تقول ( انا عملت لك مفاجأة يا امي فقد غسلت الصحون) فردت عليها الام (انتي الآن كبرتي ويجب عليك القيام بمثل هذه الاعمال لكنك لماذا لم تغسلي الصحون الموجودة في الفرن هل نسيتي؟ )

تحليل:
زينب كانت تتوقع من امها ان تكافئها ولو بكلمات الاستحسان والتشجيع لكن جواب الأم كان عقوبة وليس مكافأة لأن الأم :
اولا لم تعترف بالمبادرة الجميلة التي قامت بها البنت 
ثانيا وجهت لها اللوم بصورة غير مباشرة على تقصيرها في ترك صحون الفرن دون غسيل

3- مكافأة السلوك السيء بصورة عارضة غير مقصودة :

( مثال )
مصطفى عاد الى المنزل وقت الغذاء واخبر والدته انه يريد النزول في الحال للعب الكرة مع اصدقائه قبل ان يتناول غذاءه فطلبت منه الوالده ان يتناول الطعام ثم يأخذ قسطا من الراحة ويذهب بعد ذلك لاصدقائه فأصر مصطفى على رأيه وبكى وهددها بالامتناع عن الطعام اذا رفضت ذهابه في الحال فما كان من والدته الا ان رضخت قائلة له ( لك ماتريد يا ابني الجبيب ولكن لاتبكي ولا ترفض الطعام واذهب مع اصدقاءك وعند عودتك تتغذى )

4- عدم معاقبة السلوك السيء :

( مثال ) 
بينما كان الاب والام جالسين اندفع الابن الاكبر هيثم يصفع أخيه بعد شجار عنيف اثناء لعبهم ونشبت المعركة بين الطفلين فطلبت الام من الاب ان يؤدب هيثم على هذه العدوانية لكن الأب رد قائلا ( الاولاد يظلوا اولاد يتعاركون لفترة ثم يعودوا احباء بعد ذلك )

تحليل:
هذا الرد من الاب يشجع الابن الاكبر على تكرار اعتدائه على اخيه ويجعل الاخ الاصغر يحس بالظلم وعدم المساواة


واتمنى انكم قد استفدتم من هذا الموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور كثيرمعاذ

الله يرزقنا اولاد نعرف نربيهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور  يا عبادة شطناوي على الرد الجميل 

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## نجود

الموضوع كثير شيق واسلوب طرحك كثير جميل وفيه تدرج رائع وشرحه واضح وتطبيقه سهل ولاني انا عندي اطفال فقد استفدت كثيرا      جزاك الله كل خير   :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> الموضوع كثير شيق واسلوب طرحك كثير جميل وفيه تدرج رائع وشرحه واضح وتطبيقه سهل ولاني انا عندي اطفال فقد استفدت كثيرا جزاك الله كل خير


أشكرك جدا اخت نجود .... وان شاء الله تربي اولادك التربية الصالحه  .... وتربوا بعزك ان شاء الله

----------

